# tough to book PEO appointment



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't seem to be having much luck booking a PEO appointment online; I'm even becoming a night owl staying up late online. Sometimes the website goes down because so many of us are on trying to book!

I'm a bit confused on this point, but does anyone know if it is possible to request a appointment for PEO by post? If not, I might bite the bullet and wind up posting it anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> I don't seem to be having much luck booking a PEO appointment online; I'm even becoming a night owl staying up late online. Sometimes the website goes down because so many of us are on trying to book!
> 
> I'm a bit confused on this point, but does anyone know if it is possible to request a appointment for PEO by post? If not, I might bite the bullet and wind up posting it anyway. Thanks!


No you can't. Online is the only way, unless you are booking for a large group, more than 12 people. Remember appointments are released exactly 6 weeks in advance at midnight.
The only other way to secure PEO appointment is going through an immigration advisor, who has access to more slots with UKBA. You will have to pay their fees, which can be hefty, in addition to what UKBA charge.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No you can't. Online is the only way, unless you are booking for a large group, more than 12 people. Remember appointments are released exactly 6 weeks in advance at midnight.
> The only other way to secure PEO appointment is going through an immigration advisor, who has access to more slots with UKBA. You will have to pay their fees, which can be hefty, in addition to what UKBA charge.


Joppa thanks. Yes, I've looked at some of the advisors' fees and they almost reach the cost of the application itself. I'll just keep going on late at night until I get one, then if not I'll have to settle for posting it.


----------



## lizziet (Sep 25, 2012)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> Joppa thanks. Yes, I've looked at some of the advisors' fees and they almost reach the cost of the application itself. I'll just keep going on late at night until I get one, then if not I'll have to settle for posting it.


Hi, you have to log in just before midnight as the appointments are uploaded at that time every night. It took us 3 nights to get an appointment


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

lizziet said:


> Hi, you have to log in just before midnight as the appointments are uploaded at that time every night. It took us 3 nights to get an appointment


The site keeps crashing and I don't get anywhere. I must have tried for over a week. I may just bag it and send it in, I like my sleep better!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> The site keeps crashing and I don't get anywhere. I must have tried for over a week. I may just bag it and send it in, I like my sleep better!


Same as usual tonight: crash or technical problems w/the site. 

There is only a paper SET (M) application to download. I phoned UKBA and they said an interactive form for SET (M) cannot be filled in online, only the paper form is to be used. Is this everyone's experience? 

My question is how if I get a booking, can I then choose a date and complete the booking if I have no case ID? As the website is set up, I can't sign up or pay for my application online, because I keep getting directed to the paper form, and this turns out to be a dead end. Am I missing something here, or is there an inconsistency that shouldn't be here?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Baily... you don't need a case ID number... I ran into this issue the other night when Ed (God Bless his bureaucratic heart) went looking where he really shouldn't have and demanded to know what my Case ID was.

Keep trying for an appointment... log in before midnight (we logged in 10 min before) and keep on trying like you would if you were booking tickets through Ticketmaster here in Canada for what will be a sold out concert. It took us two nights but we got one. Also, please don't let crashes get you down... they're par for the course with the booking system.

Ed questioned my knowledge of the fact that appointments are released at midnight and demanded that I show him where it's written down. I told him is just general common knowledge amongst immigration types and is also what you lovely people have told me.

He also raised an eyebrow at the statemented fact that only 1 (one) person is allowed to attend the appointment. I told him that with that stiuplation the UKBA means that only I'm allowed to get in on that appointment and not myself and three other applicants and that as my Sponsor, he'll be required to show up because the UKBA want to talk to him. Naturally, he wanted proof of this (WTH?!!?!!) but said that he'd be attending regarless (yes, he does work for government and takes almost everything he reads literally).


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Baily... you don't need a case ID number... I ran into this issue the other night when Ed (God Bless his bureaucratic heart) went looking where he really shouldn't have and demanded to know what my Case ID was.
> 
> Keep trying for an appointment... log in before midnight (we logged in 10 min before) and keep on trying like you would if you were booking tickets through Ticketmaster here in Canada for what will be a sold out concert. It took us two nights but we got one. Also, please don't let crashes get you down... they're par for the course with the booking system.
> 
> ...


I've been trying for a week and the longer I do it, it seems like diminishing returns. I normally wake up around 5.30-6 no matter what time I go to bed, and I'm feeling a bit worse for wear these days with these late night online apps. 

Perhaps I am trying too early. The earliest I can apply is 2 November and the latest is 29 November. 

I should note that I'm not in a rush to find out one way or another; I've got plenty of work to do that keeps me very busy. In the worst case, if the UKBA declines my application, I'll have more time in the meanwhile to research good removal companies that go transatlantic, and to make contacts with those back home so I can arrange work if I have to return. As well, I certainly can use the extra £386 that I would spend on premium service for something else (like good wine & food, the pledge to my church, gift to new food bank, a trip to Canada etc...) 

I am very thankful for this, as I appreciate that there are some of us who do not have this time and might need to know the UKBA's answer immediately. For this reason, I am happy to let those who really need a quick answer to get the booking instead of me.  

Having said that, again, I may be trying too early and I may give it a go a few more times during October.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

BailyBanksBiddle said:


> Perhaps I am trying too early. The earliest I can apply is 2 November and the latest is 29 November.


Even before this horrible situation of backlogs, the earliest available appointments were typically 4-6 weeks away from booking date, depending on the chosen PEO, with busier PEOs like Glasgow creeping up towards 8 weeks at times. So that seems to be about right.


----------



## leafTracer (Oct 29, 2012)

Somewhere it was recommended to check in the afternoons for appointments that become available through cancellation or whatever. That worked for me. However, I was constantly refreshing the appointment website for 4 weeks, and still only saw a few (9!) appointments appear, despite checking all offices.

If an appointment does appear, don't mess around, don't call your spouse, don't walk down to your boss' office. Enter your name and date of birth immediately to reserve it. They disappear as quickly as they appear.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

leafTracer said:


> Somewhere it was recommended to check in the afternoons for appointments that become available through cancellation or whatever. That worked for me. However, I was constantly refreshing the appointment website for 4 weeks, and still only saw a few (9!) appointments appear, despite checking all offices.
> 
> If an appointment does appear, don't mess around, don't call your spouse, don't walk down to your boss' office. Enter your name and date of birth immediately to reserve it. They disappear as quickly as they appear.


It's just short of 10.20 today and I just rebooked my appointment, there are many available for 7 November now. Keep checking, there will be more cancellations! Good luck to you!


----------

